# Abs before HIIT



## BIG &quot;D&quot; (May 17, 2012)

Anyone do abs on hiit day? If yes do you work them before or after and what's benefits of either


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not training Abs at the moment (and haven't for over 2 years). But I used to do abs before cardio, not least as I used to get bored doing the exercises and if I was tired and uncomfortable (from the sweat) after a cardio session I'd probably be more likely to slack off.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd do it the other way round personally, I've noticed I'm a slower runner when I've done abs first


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I always do HIIT and any cardio last thing after my weights.

Yes I would be faster doing it before weights but my weight training performance is far more important to me.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

if your lifting that day definitely do your LISS or HIIT training afterwards.. It would be best to do HIIT on a separate day, since it takes so much out of you.. 2-3 times a week is more then enough..


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

Whats a good example of hiit training to follow plz?


----------



## BIG &quot;D&quot; (May 17, 2012)

frantic said:


> Whats a good example of hiit training to follow plz?


Sprints is a good one to do ( sprint for 30sec and jog for 60sec) repeat this upto 10 ten times or as many as you can handle. Another one is with a skipping rope (skip for 30sec then walk for 30-60sec)


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

frantic said:


> Whats a good example of hiit training to follow plz?


I believe that if you are doing proper HIIT, above 80% of your mhr, you should only be able to do about 6 sprints, 30 seconds on 60 off


----------



## BIG &quot;D&quot; (May 17, 2012)

ducky699 said:


> I believe that if you are doing proper HIIT, above 80% of your mhr, you should only be able to do about 6 sprints, 30 seconds on 60 off


This is all I can manage at the min. Although I have heard somewhere that 30 sec sprint 30 sec walk repeated ten times is also a good example


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

BIG said:


> This is all I can manage at the min. Although I have heard somewhere that 30 sec sprint 30 sec walk repeated ten times is also a good example


thats good, but what im trying to say is that i think that 6 sprints at your HR above 80% MHR is better than 10 at 70% e.g.

inc.14 speed 14 x6

inc 12 speed 12 x10

im the worse at trying to explain things but if you can do 10 sprints your not going hard enough ahaha do you get me?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I do 3 mins jog, 30 second sprint over 21 mins and sprint is at approx 95% of mhr, I'm fvcked at the end!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i do, 1 min sprints and then 1 set of abs, 1 min sprints then a set of abs and so on until i feel like i am about to die


----------



## BIG &quot;D&quot; (May 17, 2012)

ducky699 said:


> thats good, but what im trying to say is that i think that 6 sprints at your HR above 80% MHR is better than 10 at 70% e.g.
> 
> inc.14 speed 14 x6
> 
> ...


Haha Yeah I understand mate.....6 sprints is exactly what I'm doing at the min and to be honest I think anymore then 6 and I'd be fried....I've never actually tried the 10 sprints just read it somewhere


----------



## BIG &quot;D&quot; (May 17, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I do 3 mins jog, 30 second sprint over 21 mins and sprint is at approx 95% of mhr, I'm fvcked at the end!


I started off with 3 min jog and every week lowered 30 sec until eventually my jogs where 60sec and now I find I've ran the same distance in half the time


----------



## BIG &quot;D&quot; (May 17, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i do, 1 min sprints and then 1 set of abs, 1 min sprints then a set of abs and so on until i feel like i am about to die


This sounds good so do u keep the treadmill running while u do your abs then?

I've tried something similar but with a skipping rope instead of running (30sec skipping 30sec abs)


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG said:


> This sounds good so do u keep the treadmill running while u do your abs then?
> 
> I've tried something similar but with a skipping rope instead of running (30sec skipping 30sec abs)


no i turn it off so realistically its probably only 45 seconds sprints


----------

